
Ask HN: HN Mobile Site on AdBlock Browser? - neltnerb
I love the new HN Mobile site, but has anyone noticed it doesn&#x27;t work right on AdBlock Browser (Android 6.0)? Seems to be fine in Chrome for Android, but that seems really strange. Bug report?
======
neltnerb
I can't tell, was something in this caught by the filters? I avoided anything
I was aware of being unacceptable. Don't see it on the ask page at all. Is
discussing HN on HN taboo?

------
brudgers
Trying the |Contact| link at the bottom of the page to let Daniel know may be
a better way of getting a response.

~~~
neltnerb
Thanks, gave that a try.

